# Golf in Afghanistan



## tigers5thcousin (Sep 19, 2007)

I cannot believe it but there is a golf course in Kabul and young Afghan kids are wanting to be like Tiger!! This story is so cool:

YouTube - Playing the bunkers at Kabul's golf course - 25 Aug 07


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

That's a trip. Pretty cool actually


----------

